# Switch problem DPP44?



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Last night I tried to access my HD locals on the 118.7 sat. They were blank so I did a check switch. It found 110 119 and 129. The 118 had an x where the sat and where it usually says ok. Below that it said N.C.. Does that mean my switch is bad?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

...or the LNB is bad or there is a poor connection somewhere between.

I'd exercise all the connections between the 118 LNB and the dpp44.

If that fails, call Dish.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

You can usually determine if the switch is bad by moving the down-feed for 118 on to any one of the other 3 ports (110/119/129).
If 118 comes back and you lose the location you changed it with, the switch is probably bad.
If 118 does not come back, the switch is probably OK.

Keyword is "probably." It is fairly rare for a DPP44 to fail. It's probably another issue.

Presuming you have done a hard-reset on your receiver(s), did you also restart the switch? (power off and unplug receiver(s); unplug switch; plug switch in; plug receiver(s) in.

If after you have fully restarted the system, do as the previous poster suggested, and call AHDTS.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah I have reset everything. Didn't think of changing ports on it though. I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## mikant (Apr 7, 2004)

I lost one one of the transponders on 118. In the system info screen, 118 was x'd out. It took several check switches, including disconnecting the four LNB cables to the switch, running check switch, then reconnecting them to get it to work again. I have now have both transponder that my locals are on, but 118 is still x'd out in the system info screen. Should "superdish" be selected when running check switch? The DPP44 manual says to when using an FSS sat. Didn't try that, and am afraid if I do, I might have to spend several hours getting it to work again.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mikant said:


> I lost one one of the transponders on 118. In the system info screen, 118 was x'd out. It took several check switches, including disconnecting the four LNB cables to the switch, running check switch, then reconnecting them to get it to work again. I have now have both transponder that my locals are on, but 118 is still x'd out in the system info screen. Should "superdish" be selected when running check switch? The DPP44 manual says to when using an FSS sat. Didn't try that, and am afraid if I do, I might have to spend several hours getting it to work again.


IIRC, the selection you're referring to..."superdish, etc" has no effect when running a check-switch test. Rather, it refers to the pointing value information you can get on the check-switch page....azimuth, elevation, etc. The same as "Zip Code." It makes no difference what value is entered in the "Zip Code" field when running a check-switch test.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Turns out it wasn't the switch. The tech didn't point the dish well and it was not getting a lock.


----------



## mikant (Apr 7, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> IIRC, the selection you're referring to..."superdish, etc" has no effect when running a check-switch test. Rather, it refers to the pointing value information you can get on the check-switch page....azimuth, elevation, etc. The same as "Zip Code." It makes no difference what value is entered in the "Zip Code" field when running a check-switch test.


Ok, I see that menu in the point dish screen. The one I was refering to is in the check dish screen. There are selections for superdish and alternate. The instructions that came with the DPP44 say to select superdish there to be able to receive FSS sats.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Where is this "check dish" screen you're referring to? Menu >? .>?. It is the "Point Dish" screen where those selection for "superdish, Dish500" etc., show up, and they are ONLY related to providing information such as azimuth, elevations, etc. 

If you're referring to the "Point Dish" and "Check Switch" (what you're calling "check dish")screen, any information entered in these fields, has no effect on the further operation of your receiver. You could leave them blank, it doesn't matter. If you move to the "test switch" screen, and run a switch test, those fields can still be blank, it doesn't matter. They are only for initial pointing/dish installation information.


----------



## mikant (Apr 7, 2004)

Opps, I'm thinking of the PC term CHECK DISK. Menu 6,1,1 gets point dish, then it must be test switch on the 622. Here (in the test switch menu) I see options for superdish and alternate.

On page 12 of the DPP44 installation guide:

"2. Select check switch or test, depending on your receiver model. The check switch screen will open. Select check or test, depending on your model.

3. Select superdish/129 or superdish, if available on your reciever model, to see FSS satellites."


----------

